# New member blown away!



## Curly Furler (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello!
I caught the bug years ago, took the Red Cross sailing class and played around on lakes for years in my Phantom. Now thinking about cruising and just discovered SailNet. It blows me away how wonderful it is for all these knowledgeable people to share what they know!! I learn something new every time. I'm looking forward to expanding my horizons in many ways.
Thank you moderators and contributors for this great resource and community!
Dee


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Where ya from? Ask lots of questions . . .


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome! Some of us might even be so wonderful that we'll gladly share what we don't know, too. Seriously, there's a good community and great knowledge here.


----------



## Curly Furler (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks Mike!
I'm in Orlando, FL where we can sail year round with occasional breaks for hurricanes.


----------



## Curly Furler (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks rg!
Yes, I'm sure there are those whose knowledge is only exceeded by their hubris but it seems they get called out on it quickly here!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

hubris?
Hey we got us a fancy talkin' feller here!

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Curly Furler (Dec 7, 2012)

Okay, so you don’t only get called out for being wrong, but also for “fancy talkin'." 

In keeping with the SailNet tradition of correcting mistaken assumptions, I’m not a “feller.”

Lovin’ the banter and thanks for the welcome!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Curly Furler said:


> Okay, so you don't only get called out for being wrong, but also for "fancy talkin'."
> 
> In keeping with the SailNet tradition of correcting mistaken assumptions, I'm not a "feller."
> 
> Lovin' the banter and thanks for the welcome!


I stand corrected.

You're welcome for the welcome.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Curly Furler said:


> Okay, so you don't only get called out for being wrong, but also for "fancy talkin'."
> 
> In keeping with the SailNet tradition of correcting mistaken assumptions, I'm not a "feller."
> 
> Lovin' the banter and thanks for the welcome!


I'm a good source for sharing what I don't know.

Welcome to sailnet, and don't forget to check out the hersailnet forum here.


----------



## Curly Furler (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks chuckles!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

bljones said:


> hubris?
> Hey we got us a fancy talkin' feller here!
> 
> Welcome aboard.


Mr. Jones suffers from an abundance of hubris and temerity, being an aspiring writer and all! I am sure that 'hubris' is a fairly quotidian word for him and his banter is meant to amuse rather than being a lathering down.

There are plenty of us who learned to sail on boats like your Phantom. I learned to sail a Sunfish early on. Your small boat experience will serve you well with bigger boats.

Welcome to Sailnut!


----------



## floridajaxsailor (Aug 4, 2010)

*.*

Orlando
Does that border the Gulf of Mexico or the Atlantic I forget...


----------



## Curly Furler (Dec 7, 2012)

CalebD said:


> Mr. Jones suffers from an abundance of hubris and temerity, being an aspiring writer and all! I am sure that 'hubris' is a fairly quotidian word for him and his banter is meant to amuse rather than being a lathering down.
> !


Thanks for the elucidation! In word play, it always helps to know the players.


----------



## Curly Furler (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: .*

<Sigh> I wish I were closer to the coast but they pay me here.


----------



## angelfish (Nov 28, 2012)

Welcome Curly Furler, it's nice to have another gal around here amongst the roosters. 



CalebD said:


> There are plenty of us who learned to sail on boats like your Phantom. I learned to sail a Sunfish early on....


I learned on Sunfish also...on Lake Michigan. I nearly froze to death!


----------



## Curly Furler (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks Angelfish!


----------



## TheTardis (Oct 27, 2012)

I second Angelfish's welcome! Always nice to have more girls on board! Helps us keep those pesky boys in line...yeah right! 
I've found SN to be a great source of info! Ask lots of questions, it helps us all!


----------



## Curly Furler (Dec 7, 2012)

TheTardis said:


> Always nice to have more girls on board!


True and thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

CalebD said:


> a lathering down.


FYI I have nothing against a good lathering down.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome to the message board! 

I love my Phantom, and still sail it 2 weeks every year on Lake Wallenpaupack. Sunfishes are great too, but Phantom made some very significant improvements to make the cockpit more comfortable and the rigging more durable. Boats like Phantom and Sunfish give you immediate feedback when you make a mistake, and therefore are the best way to learn. You'll find a bigger boat to be an easy transition.


----------



## Curly Furler (Dec 7, 2012)

bljones said:


> FYI I have nothing against a good lathering down.


I was just waiting to see how long it would take for someone to say that.


----------



## Curly Furler (Dec 7, 2012)

TakeFive said:


> I love my Phantom, . .
> 
> You'll find a bigger boat to be an easy transition.


I loved mine too but sold it when I moved. A bigger boat would be great. To say I've been thinking about cruising is somewhat misleading. Obsessing would be more accurate. So much to learn - motors, wiring, navigation.


----------

